# dornenlose Brombeere wann umpflanzen ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

,

mein Nachbar hat eine dornenlose __ Brombeere am Spalier - ca 4m von meinem Teich entfernt.

Gestern als ich mal etwas Wildwuchsbekämpfung am Teich machte, bemerkte ich ca. 8 Stengel eines Ablegers vom Nachbarn.

Die Stengel sind so ca. schon 1m lang und haben Blüten sowie kleine Fruchtansätze.

Sie haben sich einen etwas geschützeren Platz am Teich ausgesucht. Mein Nachbar hat sie in voller Sonne stehen.

Ich möchte sie gerne an mein Maschendrathzaun pflanzen - ist dies jetzt noch möglich oder sollte ich bis zum Frühjahr warten ?

- Wäre ein Sonniger (10h direkte Sonne) oder Halbschattiger Platz (4h Abendsonne) besser ?


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: dornenlose  Brombeere wann umpflanzen ?*

Moin Ralf,

ich sehe da kein Problem.
Wichtig ist dass du gut gießt und feucht hälst....habe jetzt im Juli/August auch schon die dornenlosen Brombeeren versetzt - ohne jegliche Probleme!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: dornenlose  Brombeere wann umpflanzen ?*

und gleich nen bissl Biodünger beigeben ? - also lieber den sonnigen Standort ?


----------



## Hexe_Mol (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: dornenlose  Brombeere wann umpflanzen ?*



wie daniel schon sagte, die kannst du problemlos jetzt umpflanzen, eben je nach witterung feucht halten in den ersten wochen. 

nen bisschen biodünger schadet nie, allerdings würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt hornspäne nehmen, die geben ihre nährstoffe ja sehr langsam ab und zu spät im herbst sollten die pflanzen keinen stickstoff mehr bekommen. wenn du hast, würde ich die erde im pflanzloch mit etwas kompost aufbessern und mir ansonsten nicht gar zuviele gedanken machen. 

wenn du die wahl hast würde ich den sonnigen standort wählen. "viel sonne" sorgt für "viel süße" in den früchten, aber eben auch dafür, dass du die ersten wochen öfter mal gießen musst.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: dornenlose  Brombeere wann umpflanzen ?*

Danke  Natalie freut sich schon aufs Pflücken - warscheinlich muss ich aber ein Vogelschutznetz drübber machen.


----------

